# Problem with Paint Shop Pro X



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

Hi

On our network at work, we have installed paint shop pro X on to a few computers... now there is this really annoying error that only appears on some logins. Once the program was installed from the domain admin account and i log off the computer and then get somebody else to login and start up paint shop pro for the first time, it displays Error:1317.An error occurred while attempting to create the directory _drive:\location_. The login has all the same permissions as a login that works. Ive contacted corel (the owners of paint shop pro) and they told me to look at this: 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318840/en-us

Now the link goes on about picture it and changing the location of my pictures. This isnt that helpful as for one the software isnt picture it and 2 the logins dont have profiles and cannot access teh hard drive??

Any ideas

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'd chance editing the registry anyway. i know it's not stating paint shop pro, but maybe they use the same install method. as the quote states

"To resolve this issue, edit the registry. Change all instances of the drive and path shown in the error message to the correct path, and then reinstall Picture It!."

copy the path on the error and search the registry and see what it finds. but, i thought that there always had to be a login profile on the workstation, whether it was peer to peer or server workstation setup. i don't know much about roaming profiles or admin stuff so i won't argue with you. i only build models.


----------



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

thanks for the reply. I have search the registry for the specific paths and the search has returned anything. As for the profiles, yes, each login creates a local profile that is specific to that computer where it saves things like the temp internet files but when the user logs off the settings arent saved to the servers. Anyway back to the problem with paint shop pro... anything else that you or anyone could reckonmend. Its just that our graphics department keeps pestering us for it to be done and we dont know a solution at the moment.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

remove paint shop pro, then set up the software under the local account who normally logins at that terminal. you could add them to administrators - just for the moment - then YOU login as that person and set up the software. see if it runs, then remove them from administrators and see if the software still runs.


----------

